# What kind of art?



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

*What kind of art makes you scream I HAVE TO BUY THAT!(on FA)*
Just curious i'm semi-new here. Hope this is the right place to post this.
You can even link images , artists or attachments, really just curious what everyone likes i'm an artists myself here. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vickletiggs/


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 19, 2009)

Ugh... nothing actually - I don't buy art, nor charge for art or stories that I post.  I like to share with folks that might enjoy them, and the occasional thank you is really all I need.

Commissions are something I don't do yet, but if I do, they would only be work I'd charge for because they are someone else's idea requiring my skills to create.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 19, 2009)

It's not really the art.. but the style and quality that attract me. Some artists accomplish what I want them to do a lot better than other artists.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2009)

Um... fursuits? Those can be "art," I guess, being a craft.

As for drawings, I don't buy them.
I make them.


----------



## Aden (Aug 19, 2009)

Art with a complete scene and rapt attention to lighting and color. I would plaster my walls with concept art if I could afford it.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 19, 2009)

It usually has to be something fairly unique and epic for me to want to buy it. I've never bought a commission, I've thought about it but never have. In terms of good quality pics with characters in them, I like well defined form and -good- lighting. Though I don't think I'd ever actually say buy a print of something with a character in it. Usually just a more natural looking animal in an unusual abstract background or a natural background. I don't know... it's hard to know


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fuzzlepup/ Anything from that FuzzlePup...

I mean you should all just go buy every one of his drawing, each and every one, don't even think about it, just do it.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Ugh... nothing actually - I don't buy art, nor charge for art or stories that I post.  I like to share with folks that might enjoy them, and the occasional thank you is really all I need.
> 
> Commissions are something I don't do yet, but if I do, they would only be work I'd charge for because they are someone else's idea requiring my skills to create.




And why did you bother posting? jk haha
Sharings good, I do that too, but I also need to live 
I don't get the last part though ,your charging someone for their idea, that you are able to create and make visible? but you are sharing your own?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 19, 2009)

Nothing really. I don't buy art, but I do like some artists that draw Science Fiction stuff, even though I've only found a few that do.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fuzzlepup/ Anything from that FuzzlePup...
> 
> I mean you should all just go buy every one of his drawing, each and every one, don't even think about it, just do it.




Wow very nice, they really have a good sense of form, very good use of lighting making their characters amazingly volumetric for the simple line work , awesome job on this. must be my favorite <3 http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2575728/ thank you for the link!


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Nothing really. I don't buy art, but I do like some artists that draw Science Fiction stuff, even though I've only found a few that do.



Aww thats understandable I guess, Do you have any favorite artists that do Science fiction, or just a general whenever you see that type of artwork you quicksave or fave? name drop or link?


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 19, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> Wow very nice, they really have a good sense of form, very good use of lighting making their characters amazingly volumetric for the simple line work , awesome job on this. must be my favorite <3 http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2575728/ thank you for the link!




^.^' I'm not sure if you got the tongue in cheek nature of my post, but I'll take your compliments :3


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Azerane said:


> It usually has to be something fairly unique and epic for me to want to buy it. I've never bought a commission, I've thought about it but never have. In terms of good quality pics with characters in them, I like well defined form and -good- lighting. Though I don't think I'd ever actually say buy a print of something with a character in it. Usually just a more natural looking animal in an unusual abstract background or a natural background. I don't know... it's hard to know




I gotcha! I'm the same way really <3 Do you have any artists or images to show that you love, like to share?


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> ^.^' I'm not sure if you got the tongue in cheek nature of my post, but I'll take your compliments :3




Wow...i'm blind..haha sorry I kinda got so excited people were replying to this thread my mind blanked out hahahahha I see you..I see what your doin here


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 19, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> And why did you bother posting? jk haha



You asked a question, I answered it. :mrgreen:



vickletiggz said:


> Sharings good, I do that too, but I also need to live



Hmmm... well, then it's not really so much about what art people just want to see and buy as it is how good your business of doing commissions is to people.  If your art is good (and it is from what I've seen), then it comes down to how quickly you turn around commissions, fairness of price, pleasantness and ease of the transaction and so on.  Many people that do commissions get a bad rep for being too slow, or not interacting while with the client and so on.  The more good ones you do, the more your name will get out as a good source for commissions.  Doing the odd freebie for folks that will show it in fairly high-traffic places is also another way to do some free advertising.



vickletiggz said:


> I don't get the last part though ,your charging someone for their idea, that you are able to create and make visible? but you are sharing your own?



Aye.  When I create art or stories out of my own free will, I am driven to complete them because they're my idea - that is, they interest me, fire up my imagination and are just generally really fun to do.  If someone commissions me to do something, then it's not my idea and I likely have little to no drive to complete the work in terms of inspiration, so instead of being something enjoyable, it's more like work.  If people want me to work on something I likely don't care about, they need to pay me. 

But until I have a lot more time on my hands, I'm not doing them anyway.  If I open up for commissions, I want to make sure I can do it in a smooth and quick business-like transaction which works out best for both parties.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Um... fursuits? Those can be "art," I guess, being a craft.
> 
> As for drawings, I don't buy them.
> I make them.



Oh awesome, yes fursuits count as well!
Have you seen Moose's quite amazing :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/moosebmd/


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> You asked a question, I answered it. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like i'm doing good commissions on here, I haven't seen any negative feedback on my case, plus everyone that I have done work for has told me that they weren't expecting my work so soon, I complete my work in a weeks time depending on what it is, if its my mor elaborate work a week, if its my cartoon stuff a day or two.I'm also pretty nice to people, I dont have a reason not to be lol.Not like I would be mean either way haha.I just recently did some requests, so i've kind of done all of what you said. 

Oh I see what you are saying "the work part" thats not always a good way to come at things, you  should really put half and half as in find something to motivate you as in put your own taste in what your doing to make it fun for you, but still give them what they want, or really your just gunna hate what your doing and not feel any satisfaction on either end. Thats why I only accept commissions I WANT to do. get me?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 19, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> Aww thats understandable I guess, Do you have any favorite artists that do Science fiction, or just a general whenever you see that type of artwork you quicksave or fave? name drop or link?



I don't have an account to fave stuff or anything like that, but off the top of my head the only artist that does SF stuff I can think of is Strype.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I don't have an account to fave stuff or anything like that, but off the top of my head the only artist that does SF stuff I can think of is Strype.



Oh wow thanks I haven't heard of them until today! Really kick ass stuff thanks again i'm  gunna go check out the rest of their gallery.

This is my only scifi piece btw , thought it'd make you laugh 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2358277/


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 19, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> Oh wow thanks I haven't heard of them until today! Really kick ass stuff thanks again i'm  gunna go check out the rest of their gallery.
> 
> This is my only scifi piece btw , thought it'd make you laugh
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2358277/



Heh, that's cute. I like your other stuff too, you're really good.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Heh, that's cute. I like your other stuff too, you're really good.



Haha thanks much! :3


----------



## sakket (Aug 19, 2009)

bah somebody already did the self-promotion joke. If there were more silly artists id prolly do more trades/commission purchasing..


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 19, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> I feel like i'm doing good commissions on here, I haven't seen any negative feedback on my case, plus everyone that I have done work for has told me that they weren't expecting my work so soon, I complete my work in a weeks time depending on what it is, if its my mor elaborate work a week, if its my cartoon stuff a day or two.I'm also pretty nice to people, I dont have a reason not to be lol.Not like I would be mean either way haha.I just recently did some requests, so i've kind of done all of what you said.



Excellent - then you're on the right track.   It doesn't necessarily matter that it takes you a while; a good business transaction is more about managing expectations than unscheduled deliverables.  If you get a commission and tell them "This'll take about 4 to 5 weeks to complete with my current work load.  I'll let you see progress shorts at quarter completion intervals." then you've stated the timeframe it gets done in, and that progressive work will be shown, and that leaves the client happy. 



vickletiggz said:


> Oh I see what you are saying "the work part" thats not always a good way to come at things, you  should really put half and half as in find something to motivate you as in put your own taste in what your doing to make it fun for you, but still give them what they want, or really your just gunna hate what your doing and not feel any satisfaction on either end. Thats why I only accept commissions I WANT to do. get me?



True, I guess that'd be one way to ensure it's less work and more enjoyable - will have to keep that in mind if ever I start taking commissions.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2009)

It's actually very rare for me to buy art these days, moreso on FA. Mainly because I can make it myself (or just the fact furry art is mostly ego oriented). Usually, I do it to help out others or they're friends whose style I enjoy and I really don't like making requests or trades. I pay them instead.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's actually very rare for me to buy art these days, moreso on FA. Mainly because I can make it myself (or just the fact furry art is mostly ego oriented). Usually, I do it to help out others or they're friends whose style I enjoy and I really don't like making requests or trades. I pay them instead.



I hear you, i've been noticing that alot lately the inflation of egos on FA. Thank you for helping us all out, I just recently did some requests, mostly to maybe get some attention from others who might actually want to eventually buy some work, It hasn't really helped, but I have also been feeling uninspired so it kinda jump started my mind.I only did three, so I don't necessarily feel ripped off. Oh yeah and good luck on getting some commission,hopefully you'll have way more luck than I!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2009)

I actually have few problems getting commissions, I just decline doing a majority of offers made online. Friends and people who know I draw will ask me to do something. I just am clear on what I do and warn them I'm not a cheap alternative to getting a logo done, for example. I also warn them that even though I don't mind doing flash (tattoo) artwork they should know a tattoo artist is also an artist, they know skin better than I do, so they'll end up redesigning it for skin.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 19, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> I gotcha! I'm the same way really <3 Do you have any artists or images to show that you love, like to share?


 
There is one piece by ursulav which I considered getting a print of, this one here http://www.redwombatstudio.com/blog/wpg2?g2_itemId=1066 I couldn't really tell you what it is that attracts me to it.

I went through some of my favs, and I guess some of these are ones that I might buy a print of, something that's not an original character but a somewhat natural looking animal either in an abstract or natural setting.
http://mirroreyesserval.deviantart.com/art/Stardust-123721783
http://lostsoulx44.deviantart.com/art/bring-peace-to-midnight-101507229
http://aquasixio.deviantart.com/art/La-fable-de-la-girafe-9712966
http://emla.deviantart.com/art/Thesis-To-a-Mouse-52378775
http://ravenari.deviantart.com/art/Thylacine-The-Extinct-Dance-44435791
http://kenket.deviantart.com/art/The-Stork-and-the-Jackal-7219920
http://khaosdog.deviantart.com/art/Black-vision-120342005


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 19, 2009)

specific styles make me wish i could buy some personalized art. with some artist styles i'd love to see how they would draw up my character ^^


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

DJ-Moogle said:


> specific styles make me wish i could buy some personalized art. with some artist styles i'd love to see how they would draw up my character ^^




Aww any examples? I'm curious what everyones interested in here


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I actually have few problems getting commissions, I just decline doing a majority of offers made online. Friends and people who know I draw will ask me to do something. I just am clear on what I do and warn them I'm not a cheap alternative to getting a logo done, for example. I also warn them that even though I don't mind doing flash (tattoo) artwork they should know a tattoo artist is also an artist, they know skin better than I do, so they'll end up redesigning it for skin.



Yeah alot of people don't understand that, especially the tattoo thing, like they expect the artist to do it for free and then they can pay the tattoo artits 300 dollars to plant it on their skin and don't get me wrong I understand they should be paid that much for their quality time and patience with the person they are tattooing, but still you should still pay the designer a nice amount as well maybe not 300 dollars, unless it really is something that extravagant..still.. people who fail to understand any of that make my blood boil D:


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Azerane said:


> There is one piece by ursulav which I considered getting a print of, this one here http://www.redwombatstudio.com/blog/wpg2?g2_itemId=1066 I couldn't really tell you what it is that attracts me to it.
> 
> I went through some of my favs, and I guess some of these are ones that I might buy a print of, something that's not an original character but a somewhat natural looking animal either in an abstract or natural setting.
> http://mirroreyesserval.deviantart.com/art/Stardust-123721783
> ...




Ohhh I was wondering what you meant by abstract(i know what abstract means, just clarifying.) thats awesome, i've never seen anything like this , thank you so much for sharing! :3! I love the wolf one and owl, i'm actually working on something like this right now..i'll have to link you when I finish


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

Azerane said:


> There is one piece by ursulav which I considered getting a print of, this one here http://www.redwombatstudio.com/blog/wpg2?g2_itemId=1066 I couldn't really tell you what it is that attracts me to it.
> 
> I went through some of my favs, and I guess some of these are ones that I might buy a print of, something that's not an original character but a somewhat natural looking animal either in an abstract or natural setting.
> http://mirroreyesserval.deviantart.com/art/Stardust-123721783
> ...








I FINISHED  whacha think?


----------



## TheM (Aug 19, 2009)

Honestly, I haven't seen many pieces on FA that I would buy. But if I were inclined to, I might buy something like this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2443181

I don't know why exactly, but it's something about the colors and the expressions of the characters I find amusing... It tends to put a smile on my face for some reason.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 19, 2009)

O wow yeah I've seen their artwork before, I love the intricate detail they put into their work , creates all these fun things to look at , haha yeah the expressions are kinda amusing


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 20, 2009)

Symmetric surreal lesbian frottage artworks

but even that doesn't make me scream


----------



## Azerane (Aug 20, 2009)

That is sweet! Loving the lighting. It is very cool indeed.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with Azerane. The vast majority of artwork on this site appears to be VERY character-specific and character oriented. While I may enjoy looking at a lot of it, I wouldn't want to buy a print of someone else's character and put it on my wall. 

The artwork I would prefer a print of would have to be more "general" -- a well-rendered piece of one of my favorite animals, for example.

Also -- and I'll probably start another thread about this elsewhere, but -- a TON of "furry" and even some concept/fantasy art seems to be sorely lacking in the background department. It is 100% about the subject in the foreground, with little or no thought given to the setting or background (if there's a background at all). I am totally guilty of this in my own artwork, but it's something I hope to improve on ... Anyway, back on-topic, if I was going to buy a piece it would have to be well-integrated as a _piece of artwork_, not just a neat concept sketch of a creature. The works that Azerane posted links to may not depict an actual _scene_, but thought has been given to the piece as a whole, not just the rendering of the character that is the subject.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2009)

I think in the case of "character art" it fully depends. Most of these characters are pretty ...ego centric. I'm saying they're mostly done as someone's alternate ego or a "Mary Sue". That or they're just for sex. You can actually sell character goods to people - I have people who did commissions for me and are still selling prints of my character. That's because she was designed to be a mascot or game character. She was made to be a good s/merchandise vs ego character. 

So it just depends how you design a character in mind. The thing is most people design them to be some personal alter ego which does take the merchandise aspect away.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 29, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> *What kind of art makes you scream I HAVE TO BUY THAT!(on FA)*
> Just curious i'm semi-new here. Hope this is the right place to post this.
> You can even link images , artists or attachments, really just curious what everyone likes i'm an artists myself here. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vickletiggs/



Well, not necassarily buy, but I really like Narse's artwork.  I think it's the style that draws me in.  I'd definitely love to have a commissioned piece from him if he ever did those.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 29, 2009)

Narse? link i'd love to see


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 29, 2009)

Art with alot of mudkipz in it.  No lie, i love mudkipz. 

I herd u liek em


----------

